# Creative Suite 3



## kebaptuerke (25. September 2007)

Aaalso, ich hab mir neulich die komplette CS3 angeschafft, und jetzt funktioniert sie auf einmal seit einem Virus nicht mehr. Wenn ich irgendein Programm zB Photoshop starten will kommt nur eine Meldung 'Die Lizenzierung für dieses Produkt funktioniert nicht mehr. Wenden sie sich an einen IT-Spezialisten oder ihren Netzwerkadministrator. Neuinstallation des Programmpakets könnte den Fehler beheben.' ich hab neu installiert, es funktioniert noch immer nicht. Was könnte das Prob sein und wie kann ich es beheben?

Anmerkung Mod: Einige unerwünschte Audrücke der Umgangs- oder Chatsprache (darunter auch "f  u n z t") werden herausgefiltert. Kein Grund, deswegen mit Selbstgesprächen zu beginnen.


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

Das kann man so auf Anhieb nicht sagen. Das Einfachste wäre, das System neu aufzusetzen.
Ja, ich weiss, das macht Niemand gern. Um zu erfahren, was kaputt ist, solltest Du mal
schauen, welcher Virus am Werke war, dann kann man auch
grob herleiten, was und wie es kaputt gegangen ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## ph0en1xs (25. September 2007)

Nicht persönlich nehmen...nur eine Frage:
Is die Suite auch orginal!

Klingt für mich nach einem bekannten CS3 Problem was auftritt wenn diese Version nicht valide ist...

falls dem so ist wird dir hier keiner helfen


----------



## kebaptuerke (26. September 2007)

ist sie aber! ich glaub aber nicht wirklich dass ich eine antwort kriege wenn ich dem support mail^^


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2007)

kebaptuerke hat gesagt.:


> ist sie aber! ich glaub aber nicht wirklich dass ich eine antwort kriege wenn ich dem support mail^^


Und wieso sollten die nicht antworten? Dafür ist der Support da...


----------



## kebaptuerke (26. September 2007)

was i net aber i hab scho oft support mails an alle möglichen firmengeschrieben, aba eina antwort is bis heute net kommen^^


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2007)

Vielleicht könnte es auch an deiner Schriftsprache liegen...


----------



## ph0en1xs (26. September 2007)

Versuche mal das...:
_(Nicht von mir getestet)_

License Expired

1. Lösche    : C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Adobe PCD\cache\cache.db
2. Lösche in: WinXP:
                    C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\FLEXnet
                    Windows Vista:
                    C:/ProgramData/FLEXnet/
                   Die Dateien-> adobe_00080000_event.log & adobe_00080000_tsf.data 
3. neu starten

Danach sollte beim Start einer Apllikation deiner Suite wieder die Möglichkeit bestehen diese bei Adobe freizuschalten.

EDIT:
ODER:

Mit diesem Tool:
http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs3clean.html
kannst du sämtliche Registryeinträge der CS3 Suite löschen...
Hat mir gute Dienste geleistet als ich Probleme mit einer Testversion dieser Suite hatte...
1.CS3 deinstallieren
2.neustarten
3.Cleantool ausführen
4.neustarten
5.CS3 installieren
6.freuen das es geklappt hat..


----------



## BSE Royal (27. September 2007)

Alternativ würde ich einfach einmal beim Adobe Support anrufen.
Wenn die Software Original ist steht dir sowieso ein kostenloser Support zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph0en1xs (27. September 2007)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ würde ich einfach einmal beim Adobe Support anrufen.
> Wenn die Software Original ist steht dir sowieso ein kostenloser Support zur Verfügung.




Stimmt....


----------



## kebaptuerke (29. November 2007)

Ok, danke für alles ich probiers mal


----------

